# Which of those two helmets



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Whichever is lighter.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably the first one due to what ridinbend said. Those Smith helmets with that Koroyd stuff are crazy light.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

They both weigh the same as they're both '15 Vantage's.

I recently had the same 1st world problem as you mate and decided on the "black sabotage."

FWIW the green Koroyd was too bright for my liking (when you see it in real life you'll understand), also I didn't like how much the chrome Smith logo stood out.

Stealth FTW.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks.

I went to many stores in Tokyo yesterday, and couldn't find a single "Black Sabotage" (the second one) on display. The green on the "Matte Black" definitely stood out, and I wasn't sure if that is what people strive to do when selecting snowboard gear or if that green kinda make you look like an insect / alien of sort haha.

Is the Black Sabotage black or a very dark grey (on the photo posted it looks a bit less dark than the Matte Black). And if it is not too much trouble can I see a photo of the back of the helmet? After lots of Googling, I couldn't for the life of me find one online. The pattern on the lower right is different and I was wondering if it extends to the back too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

They both look like ass so who cares.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha. Well, functionally and fit wise, I am sticking to this model. I am also sticking to black because it won't get visibly as dirty as other colour. But if I am going to spend this much money I guess I might as well try to look the least of an ass of the two


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

It's definitely a matte black, the internet photo is a little deceptive - I wondered the same thing too before I bought mine.

The sticker is gloss black, and looks good.


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

I like the 2nd one (without the green). 

I think they are both pretty ugly, but IMO Smith helmets are the most comfortable and have the best function of the main brands... That's why I have one. I tried on some better looking helmets (Bern & Anon), but they weren't half as comfy, and no adjustable vents or boa system.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I own and use the smith vantage in matte black. I was torn between the matte and sabotage too but ended up getting the matte b/c it was available before the sabotage was. I would agree that smith helmets are not the most stylish out there but they are SUPER comfy. I've tried other helmets (Bern, Giro, POC) and NONE fit as well as smith. 

The green pops out but it only shows when the vents are open and even then...its not really that noticeable. 

You're not a good snowboarder unless you look good. Go with the sabotage. You know you want it.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone know why this helmet is so expensive?!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

gixxerdk said:


> Anyone know why this helmet is so expensive?!


features (adjustable vents, boa)

weight

name brand

makes anyone look like an expert skier

in that order


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. I did end up going with the Sabotage. It is comfortable which is why I got it in the first place, but as I run unusually hot I must say that even with the vent open it feels pretty hot on a sunny day. Probably would be the same or worse with any other helmet though.

A bigger concern is that my goggles (Oakley Airbrake) feels a too tight on my face using with the helmet. Not sure if this is something that can be fixed. I really don't want to spend money on new goggles when those work perfectly fine and hasn't even seen that much use..


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the second Helmet will look more classy with your dress. Black always complement the green color therefore both will suit you. :happy:


----------

